# Betty Boops puppy pics



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just got pictures from Judy today and wanted to share them. Betty Boop is the first girl to delivery that came from the back yard breeder in Las Vegas. Arent they just too cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just got pictures from Judy today and wanted to share them. Betty Boop is the first girl to delivery that came from the back yard breeder in Las Vegas. Arent they just too cute.


Edie :wub::wub::heart::heart::wub2::wub2: They are so precious. What little beauties. Oh, I'm in love.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

what cuties!
Look at that pigment!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

They're precious!! :wub:


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

They're adorable


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

They are too cute for words! We all just LOVE puppies! lol I'm so glad they will now get the life they deserve.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh how sweet they all are:wub: They all look strong and healthy too.:aktion033:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Very adorable!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How cute!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwww look at those baby faces:wub: how old are they now? Bet they get homes quickly


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh they are just sooo cute!! Can't wait for pups again - I miss them!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh soo cute, and they grow up so fast.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What little chunks! They have been well cared for and it is evident! What is not to love about a puppy?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

So very cute. It is soooo easy to get puppy fever


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg looking atthem gives me puppy fever ! i think they r beautiful !


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

These puppies are 3 1/2 weeks old now


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So cute. And how is Betty Boops doing? Is she ready for her furever home yet? Has she been adopted?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

very cute babies!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Betty Boop has not been adopted yet. She still needs to be spayed after the puppies are weaned and then will find her a great home. she is a very sweet girl and very social. She did not come from the Oregon breeder.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, I am in love too but hubby said "no more"! Ha! He loves his girls, Maggie and Trixie ALMOST as much as I do. I pray these babies will find happy homes.


----------

